# South Fork of the Provo Report



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I spent several days on the South Fork of the Provo River, while my sons chased Deer with their muzzle loaders.
We were up above Woodland and the fishing was a lot better than I had expected.
The first 2 days of fishing was done with a spin cast rod and a Coachman fished with a bobber!
I forgot my fly reel and that was all I had to fish with until one of my sons brought the reel up with him.
To my surprise, I was able to catch several Browns and Cutthroats with the fly and bobber set up.
When my fly reel showed up, things got even better.
Most were caught on small nymphs, dropped behind a Caddis or a Stimulator.
It looks like the fall trout fishing had begun!!!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I forgot my fly reel and that was all I had to fish with until one of my sons brought the reel up with him.


Lol, I have done this a few times, each time resulting in a new reel...

Sounds like I need to get out more. I haven't been out much in the last month or so. The days are getting to short, not much time to go after work anymore 

Thanks for the report!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Granpa D,
It seems to me that the South Fork is mostly on private property or at least the part that is big enough to fish. Do you have permission/own property there or is there some public access?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I fished the stretch behind the Camper World Resort. I'm a member. I also fished an area to the East of that, which I was told was recently re-opened to the public, at least for now.
I have also fished even higher up the canyon behind an LDS camp ground. The caretaker said it was alright for me to fish there.
A large portion of that area is, or was owned by a California banker who is now in jail for embezzlement. Who knows what will happen for access there in the future.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks, Grandpa D. I am still in mourning over Victory Ranch (the upper Provo from Lemon Grove to Rock Cliff) and it has been closed for how many years now?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I never had the opportunity to fish that area before it closed.
I can see the river from on top of the mountain that I often hunt on. It's a beautiful stretch of water. Too bad it's closed to the public.
There should be some way to get these waters open to angler access, like they have by Coalville.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

To bad that Utah's stream access laws are not like Montana's we could all float on down and hit that lil honey hole! 

*()* *()*


----------



## tcb (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree. I lived in Montana when the case was tried in court and the public won. You could and still can access any stream from road right of ways and as long as you stay within the high water marks, you are legal. I was really disappointed when I moved here to find out that was not the case here!


----------

